# Supinate or Pronate the bow elbow?



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

The reason why I ask this question is because I see lots of pro compound archers supinating their elbow, it works for me too but I thought we're meant to pronate the elbow, but for me this is fairly new because I've been supinating my elbow and get the shakes when pronating. 

Obviously if I'm shaking when pronating id need to develop some new muscles. But the shakes are only minimal and after a few arrows the side deltoid feels it, but not when I supinate.

Would really appreciate your thoughts and thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Supinate?!? Which pro archers do you see supinate?


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Chris1ny said:


> Supinate?!? Which pro archers do you see supinate?


Well I guess that answers my question. It looks like they supinate because how their arm looks when extended...compared to mine. When I pronate my arm looks like its not extended in comparison.

Thanks Chris1ny.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Chris1ny said:


> Supinate?!? Which pro archers do you see supinate?


Well I guess that answers my question. It looks like they supinate because how their arm looks when extended...compared to mine. When I pronate my arm looks like its not extended in comparison.

Thanks Chris1ny.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I was review this Vegas competition video,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5n2nfvGibY

Now I see what you mean about the elbow "appears" supinate. However, upon closer inspection, the elbow is just extended and straight, neither supinate or pronate. The elbow is just in a natural position.

The arm and elbow should be fully extended but not locked, otherwise the archer may experience chronic elbow pain.

One possible reason why the elbow appears supinate is because the wrist/hand is slightly pronate, which gives the illusion that the elbow is supinate. Extend your arm and pronate the wrist/hand and you will see what I mean.


----------

